# FOX PIC



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Finally a fox been trying to get one all year :rollin:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Good job!!!


----------



## lssuwaterwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

congratulations on a great animal


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice lookin Fox, but I must say NDtrappers sig is downright SAWEET!


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks,but what size trap do you guys use for fox? The reoson I ask is I caught him in a number 1 victor long spring that I had set for ****.I was just really suprised it held him,and again thanks sorry if this is a stubid question


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

You know you are now a victim of fox fever don't you? You will be having nightly dreams and visions of your next. You will probably start waking up an hour or two early now.  You will be wondering how your going to afford all of the new equipment that your going to want to have for next year.  Great catch and many more to you! Rangeman


----------



## foxtrapper123 (Sep 29, 2008)

good job i am 14 and caught my first fox last year in a #1 foothold


----------



## nutriaman (Sep 25, 2008)

I did the same thing but was trying a snare. I had watched a big Rat Nutria) go from the river to a small trail so I set a trap hoping to catch it. Came back the next day and had a red fox in it. That had to be the worst animal I have ever smelled. OMG when I skined it my wife started complaning that she could smell it all the way in the house. i must have busted the scent gland or somthing.
I put the snare back on the same trail a week later and within 12 hours caught a Grey fox. But some coyotes beat me to him by the time I got there I only had the head and tail.
But after I treated the skin I am so Ready to do it again this year!


----------

